# Introducing a new bitch to existing dog



## mrsp2009 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a 1 year old staffy dog that I have had from 8 weeks old. I have been asked if I will take on a 1 year old staffy bitch whose owner can no longer look after her due to personal problems.

My dog has never had any problems around other dogs and I have been told the bitch is fine with other dogs too. So I am looking for advice about introducing them and any tips to make it as stress free as possible for both of them. I don't want either of them to feel jealous of one another and would hate to take the bitch on and then have to return her because they fight. Any tips would be greatfully received!

Thank you

Lisa


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mrsp2009 said:


> I have a 1 year old staffy dog that I have had from 8 weeks old. I have been asked if I will take on a 1 year old staffy bitch whose owner can no longer look after her due to personal problems.
> 
> My dog has never had any problems around other dogs and I have been told the bitch is fine with other dogs too. So I am looking for advice about introducing them and any tips to make it as stress free as possible for both of them. I don't want either of them to feel jealous of one another and would hate to take the bitch on and then have to return her because they fight. Any tips would be greatfully received!
> 
> ...


Bitches and dogs usually tend to be a lot easier anyway so thats the good news, a dog and a bitch will usually take cheek and liberties off each other with only a bit of verbal protest a growl and maybe a bit of posturing, where same sexes especailly some breeds who can be known more for same ssex aggression can tend to take it a lot further. So unless they have behaviour problems or were really dog aggressive you shouldnt have any bit problems hopefully.

Best way is to always take them on completely neutral territory, take them for a walk let them interact and get rid of excess energy and if all goes well bring them in together.

Ive found that while you are getting them to settle although it maybe over cautious but better that then under, to be careful with the following so you dont rock the boat and cause triggers that may cause disagreements however minor, it gives them the chance to settle and work out the order of things.

I always feed supervised, big margin of space opposite end of the room, give them there forever places to eat, in time they should go to it when you pick the bowls up stopping any confusion and pushing and shoving. Dont allow them to eye up, approach or lick each others bowls even when empty, remove the bowls as soon as finished and put them away.

I dont leave food out to graze on either just set meal times, also I only give toys and chews when supervised and dont leave them laying around, just in case of early squabbles.

Attention too try not to overfuss the new girl at first in front of him, just in case, just give them the space and dont make a big deal of her being there.

Watch then at times of hyper excitement like leads coming out for walks, and visitors coming sometimes they can get over excited and with it a bit mouthy and nippy and it can can cause a squabble.

Confined spaces too like trying to squash through doorways can do the same thing.

As saif you may well be over cautious, within a day or so maybe sooner they will be like they have always been together, but its best to err on the side of caution I would be even more careful if they were same sexes to be honest.
Especially both being adolsecents who can get a bit full of themselves.

Only comment being Male and female probably obvious, she can have a season twice a year from 6mths onwards, so if both unspayed/un neutered you are going to have to be careful, some males can be really intent when season time comes, so you may need to think about security and how you are going to separate them.


----------



## mrsp2009 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for your advice, that was kind of what I was hoping to hear really!

I'd been told that a dog and bitch are less likely to to have problems compared to 2 dogs living together, my dog is pretty chilled out and laid back so hopefully that will work in our favour.

I am waiting to hear if she has been "done" yet, however if not I was planning a quick trip with her down to the vets. My dog hasn't been done yet, would you advise getting him done aswell? He doesn't hump things at the moment but I'm guessing that could change with the arrival of the bitch?

Thanks again!

Lisa


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mrsp2009 said:


> Thanks for your advice, that was kind of what I was hoping to hear really!
> 
> I'd been told that a dog and bitch are less likely to to have problems compared to 2 dogs living together, my dog is pretty chilled out and laid back so hopefully that will work in our favour.
> 
> ...


It may be easier and better to get them both done, Ive had multi dog households for years now currently got 1 Dog and 2 bitches, and they are all spayed and neutered as have all the previous ones been.


----------

